# AB5 and millage deduction on 2019 taxes



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Can you still deduct the millage in California on your 2019 taxes or does AB5 affect millage deduction


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nina2 said:


> Can you still deduct the millage in California on your 2019 taxes or does AB5 affect millage deduction


at best AB5 was not effective until 1/1/2020. However, no changes have been implemented at all due to the court cases and no judge has ordered Uber to do (or not do) a thing. So, no change for 2020 yet. And certainly no changes for 2019.


----------

